# I don't trust the doctor



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> As I think about this (I'm an INTP), this is about body image. There are lots of bodies out there, but we happen to be the owner of one of them.


These issues were not as common before the internet. Spending too much time on social media can create them.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Mothtodark said:


> These issues were not as common before the internet. Spending too much time on social media can create them.


Really? I have no reason to believe that. You'd be surprised at what conditions people had before the internet was ever invented.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

BigApplePi said:


> Really? I have no reason to believe that. You'd be surprised at what conditions people had before the internet was ever invented.


Why not? it creates value system that validates people through the "like" system and subsequently invalidates them by giving them way to compare themselves a bunch of photoshopped images with 5k likes. The internet allows for an even bigger range of people who never end up at the top because there is always someone better. Anyone who assumes the worst is always going to be wondering why no one validated them as much as yesterday.

Sure the issues are usually a predisposition. Im just saying that I think the severity of a lot of them is worse, or that a lot of these predispositions are expressed that otherwise would have not.

Now it could be that most of these people simply spend too much time on the internet, but the internet did not necessarily cause it. In any case I dont think its helping most of the time as people are more likely to cyberbully/troll than to call someone out in real life.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

School said:


> I found a lump in one of my breasts about a month ago. It's still there, and still painful. I think it's probably just a cyst or something, but I guess it would be a good idea to get it checked anyway, right?
> 
> My doctor is really new and has very little experience. She couldn't even stitch up a small cut (I was sent to the hospital and the cut only needed 19 stitches; 10 on the inside and 9 normal ones). My mom has the same doctor, and she has told me how bad the doctor is, but I didn't really believe it until I experienced it myself.
> 
> ...


Go to the nearest town that has a real hospital, walk in and say: "I have a lump in my breast, I don't trust my local doctor, can you please check it out for me? I'm scared to death."

Don't wait with this, just do it. Waiting just has negative aspects. If it is real cancer, they can do something about it, and if it turns out to be just a cyst, then you saved yourself lots of time of uncertainty and worrying over nothing. And cysts can get infected too. Can get very ugly if you let that happen.

And don't go draining yourself,... when a doctor drains it, they will give you medication as well. If you do it yourself, you won't get the needed medication. Also a recipe for disaster.


----------



## janpers (Jul 10, 2016)

I agree with pretty much everybody else here, that you should go to a better doctor. But since you aren't, I suppose there could be some reason, either you don't want your friends irl to know, or it's too far to travel, or you don't have time, or you're just procrastinating as many of us do from time to time, or you're hoping it just goes away on its own, etc.


If finding a better doctor might seem too time-consuming or a large task, we can probably break it down to smaller more manageable pieces. If you can ask your friends, that would be a good place to start. Otherwise, look up the nearest good hospital online and look at the staff bios and see which of them has the experience you want to see (since the problem with your doctor is too little experience).


As an aside, I'd like to tell you that my mom had a medical problem and a terrible doctor and she was preparing for the end. So I looked online (I don't live nearby) and also got a subscription to Angie's List for her geographical area, and found a doctor that had excellent ratings. I actually made a list of several doctors for her to see, but she was so agitated at that point that I just gave her my top choice. She went to see him and things turned around like night and day. She's over it now and she really liked the doctor's treatment of her, both medically and personally. So a good doctor can make a really big difference, you just have to do the legwork to find him or her.


Alternatively, you could try telemedicine, though I have never tried it and can't vouch for it in any way. Here is a link (https://vsee.com/online-doctor-consultation/) that has a table of 19 different places for virtual doctor visits. Some of them charge a fee for each consultation (typically $40-50), others have annual fees - there's a variety of plans. Most do video consults as well as phone and email.

I hope things turn out well for you and that you find a better doctor in your expanded area. If you do, then the next time something comes up, you won't have to look for one. Plus, then your mom could have a better doctor, too.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Is it possible to see a specialist?


----------

